# Saber/sabor: Yo ¿sepo?...



## alvarezp

Para mi pregunta necesito hacer una conjugación al revés:

Ellos saben a chocolate.
Vosotros sabéis a chocolate.
Nosotros sabemos a chocolate.
Él/ella sabe a chocolate.
Tú sabes a chocolate.
Yo...

Todo me da a entender que es "Yo sé a chocolate", pero algo no cuadra.

Heeeelp?

Octavio.


----------



## piquiqui

Saber a chocolate (de sabor).
(*...*)

(*...*)



> *1.* Tanto sus preguntas como sus respuestas deben expresarse únicamente en español.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Hola
después de mirar varias gramáticas, no he encontrado más que lo que tu sabes aunque te suene raro:
yo sé a chocolate, suena raro, pero bueno
Buenas noches


----------



## Cecilio

A nivel coloquial, en España, he oído la forma "yo sepo", referida a la acción de saborear (por ejemplo, "no sepo a nada"), pero me parece que es incorrecta (el DRAE no la admite, según he visto).


----------



## piquiqui

Si Cecilio, es incorrecta, aunque me encuentro entre las que (con bastantes años menos) en algún momento dijo:

Yo no sepo a chocolate...


----------



## Cecilio

¿Quién sabe? A lo mejor un día los de la RAE aceptan la forma "yo sepo". Las lenguas evolucionan constantemente.


----------



## alvarezp

Se cuenta que unos niños estaban jugando pelota y uno le dice al otro:
Niño 1: Pero cómo inflas una pelota?
Niño 2: No, pos... Yo no sepo.
Niño 1: No seas tonto, no se dice "no sepo"; se dice "no sabo".

Y la mamá los oye y les dice:
Mamá: No, niños, no se dice así.
Niños: Entonces cómo se dice?
Mamá: "No sé".
Niños: Entonces no te metas, mamá.

:-D


----------



## piquiqui

El humor siempre es bien recibido y más a estas horas..... 
En España son las 2 de la mañana....


----------



## belén

Un hilo de hace un tiempo que habla justo sobre esto:

Clic


----------



## gisele73

Muy buena pregunta....talvez deberíamos escribir a la RAE para salir de dudas...lo más lógico me parece "Se a chocolate", pero igual me suena raro...y si es correcto, ¿sería con o sin acento ese "se"?

Mientras tanto prefiero decir "Tengo sabor a chocolate"


----------



## belén

alc112 said:
			
		

> Hola!!
> Acá tienen un hilo con el mismo tema:
> Sé a miel
> 
> Saludos


Corazón, este es el que puse yo arriba 

Be


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes
Para Gisèle: con acento ya que el "se" atono es el pronombre
Hasta luego


----------



## perrodelmal

Sí, estoy de acuerdo, debe llevar acento.

Suena raro pero suena menos raro que sepo o sabo, jejeje.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Hombre, según lo que veo en el DRAE hay un verbo, "saber", que tiene estos significados. Pero, al ser un único verbo, se han de usar las mismas conjugaciones en ambos casos. Otra cosa sería que fueran dos verbos distintos que coincidiesen en su infinitivo, aunque no caigo ahora en ningún caso así.

Así que sé a cacahuetes


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

De acuerdo, lo correcto es *sé *con acento y todo.
Definitivamente no es sepo no sabo, así como tampoco es "cabo" de caber


----------



## Zalacaín

Hola

Creo que el que os suene mal decir yo sé a chocolate, es porque tal vez sea incorrecto. Según las definiciones de saber en el RAE, en su 6ª acepción dice: *intr.** Dicho de una cosa: Tener sabor.*

En principio, parece que no se debe conjugar como, yo sé, tu sabes, el saber,...... Claro que todo el mundo lo hemos dicho alguna vez y sobre todo en canciones y en lenguaje poético se utiliza bastante. 

Me adhiero a la opinión de Gisele, mejor decir: Tener sabor a ...


----------



## perrodelmal

Zalacaín said:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Creo que el que os suene mal decir yo sé a chocolate, es porque tal vez sea incorrecto. Según las definiciones de saber en el RAE, en su 6ª acepción dice: *intr.** Dicho de una cosa: Tener sabor.*
> 
> En principio, parece que no se debe conjugar como, yo sé, tu sabes, el saber,...... Claro que todo el mundo lo hemos dicho alguna vez y sobre todo en canciones y en lenguaje poético se utiliza bastante.
> 
> Me adhiero a la opinión de Gisele, mejor decir: Tener sabor a ...



No sé pero aquí sí esta conjugado:

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: *saber 1 *


m. Sabiduría,conocimiento o ciencia:
es experto en varias ramas del saber.
 
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid: *saber 2 *


tr. Conocer,tener noticia de algo:
¿sabías que va a venir?
 Tener la certeza de algo:
sabía que nos perderíamos.
 Ser docto en alguna cosa:
sabe mucha física. También intr.
 Tener habilidad o capacidad para hacer algo:
no sabe jugar al ajedrez.
 Acomodarse,aceptar algo de una determinada manera:
hay que saber resignarse.
 intr. Tener noticias sobre una persona o cosa:
hace un año que no sé de ella.
 Ser muy astuto:
sabe más que el mismo demonio.
* Tener sabor:
    este bizcocho no me sabe a nada.*
 Tener una cosa semejanza o apariencia de otra:
tus besos me saben a gloria.
 a saber loc. Esto es,es decir:
explicaremos varios puntos,a saber: la situación actual de la empresa,las nuevas medidas administrativas...
 loc. En exclamación,equivale a vete a saber: ¡a saber cuándo vendrá!
 no saber uno dónde meterse loc. Sentir gran vergüenza por algo:
hizo tal ridículo que no sabía dónde meterse.
 no saber uno por dónde se anda loc. col. Estar muy despistado:
entre tantas callejuelas no sé por dónde me ando.
 No ser capaz de solucionar o desempeñar una tarea:
 con tanto trabajo,no sabe por dónde se anda.
 saber latín loc. col. Ser muy vivo y perspicaz:
no te fíes de su aparente ingenuidad,que este niño sabe latín.
 vete a saber o vaya usted a saber loc. Se usa para decir que algo es difícil de averiguar:
-¿dónde se ha metido ahora? -¡vete a saber!
 ♦ Irreg. Véase conj. modelo.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Yo siempre conjugo ese verbo, no el de "tener sabor". El problema sólo lo veo con la primera persona del singular ya que rara vez se usa esa forma en relación al sabor por motivos obvios mientras que contínuamente la usamos en relación al conocimiento.


----------



## typistemilio

*Yo sé a chocolate*... No me suena tan mal.
*Yo sé de chocolate.*.. Por supuesto, se sobreentiende que aquí sí hablas de conocimiento.
*Yo tengo sabor a chocolate.*.. Una buena alternativa para no complicarnos la vida.

Aunque francamente no se como alguien puede saber a chocolate, a menos que comas tanto que lo transpires o te embarres de él... Francamente no sé a qué sé, o no sé a qué sabe mi piel, y ya no sé lo que estoy diciendo, para acabar.

¡Saludillos!


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Hola Amigos: les cito lo que dice el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas acerca de "saber" cuando se refiere a tener sabor a... Dice: "Cuando significa -tener un determinado sabor- es intransitivo y el sabor se expresa mediante la preposición _a:_<_hay que saber A algo.> "Si yo sé a algo, mi sabor será para la tierra" decía Rimbaud"_
Según esto, lo correcto es: "yo sé (con tilde) a chocolate", aunque no suene bien, por no ser un giro muy frecuente. Saludos a todos.
Eduardo Lozano T. (desde Bogotà)


----------



## alvarezp

Eduardo Lozano T. said:


> Hola Amigos: les cito lo que dice el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas acerca de "saber" cuando se refiere a tener sabor a... Dice: "Cuando significa -tener un determinado sabor- es intransitivo y el sabor se expresa mediante la preposición _a:_<_hay que saber A algo.> "Si yo sé a algo, mi sabor será para la tierra" decía Rimbaud"_
> Según esto, lo correcto es: "yo sé (con tilde) a chocolate", aunque no suene bien, por no ser un giro muy frecuente. Saludos a todos.
> Eduardo Lozano T. (desde Bogotà)



¡Excelente!

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## one minute silence

Está bien dicho: _Yo *sepo* a sal?...

_Por qué: _Yo *sabo* a sal_, esta forma sería una malísima congujación del verbo 
-Tener sabor- , no?


----------



## sunce

El verbo saber es irregular, mira este link, seguro que te ayuda http://www.verbolog.com/0saber.htm


----------



## Bilma

*sé
sabes 
sabe 
sabemos 
sabéis 
saben*


----------



## one minute silence

Entonces: _Yo *sé* a sal?

_Mmm...aún creo no haberlo pillado.
No me cuadra la frase.

Gracias


----------



## sunce

Sí, yo sé a sal, tengo sabor a sal


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Suena raro porque en primera persona,con el sentido de tener sabor,se usa poco,pero es 
"Yo sé a sal".

He tenido que acudir al Diccionario panhispánico de dudas,porque no lo tenía claro.

Te copio lo que pone y el ejemplo que lo aclara.

"Cuando saber significa tener un determinado sabor es intransitivo y el sabor se expresa mediante un complemento introducido por la preposición
_*a*. Si yo sé a algo,mi sabor será para la tierra,decía Rimbaud _(Umbral)"


----------



## ieracub

one minute silence said:


> Entonces: _Yo *sé* a sal?_
> 
> Mmm...aún creo no haberlo pillado.
> No me cuadra la frase.
> 
> Gracias


 Sí, ésa es la conjugación según el DRAE, y el DPD lo confirma explícitamente, pero, la verdad, no cuadra, jamás lo he escuchado, ni lo he dicho ni lo he visto escrito. Prefiero decir _tengo gusto/sabor a sal._

Saludos.


----------



## Pandorga

¡Genial Pablo de Soto y compañía!, ni sepo ni sabo me han sonado nunca bien, pero tampoco tenía claro cómo se haría correctamente.


Muuuchas gracias.


----------



## one minute silence

Magnifico Rimbaud, excelente ejemplo.

Gracias.


----------



## Forero

Me queda raro porque "sé" es de otro verbo latín (scío) que nunca se usaba por "tener sabor".  También pienso en el verbo "terrar" que tiene dos conjugaciones según la acepción: "terro" de terror y "tierro" de "tierra".


----------



## rocstar

*saber*. *1.* Verbo irregular: v. conjugación modelo (→</SPAN> apéndice 1, n.º 51). Este verbo se conjuga del mismo modo en todas sus acepciones, de manera que, con el sentido de ‘tener sabor a alguna cosa’, *la primera persona del presente de indicativo es sé (y no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</IMG>sepo); así pues, se dirá Sé a sal (‘tengo sabor salado’) *de igual forma que se dice _Sé matemáticas _(‘tengo conocimientos matemáticos’). Esta forma de primera persona del singular del presente de indicativo debe escribirse con tilde, para distinguirla del pronombre átono _se_ (→</SPAN> tilde2, 3).

Rocstar


----------



## fernando el casir

Muchachos y muchachas: me parece que no se dice ni sé, ni sabo, ni sepo, ni nada; como no se dice yo abolo ni yo abuelo. Hay que buscar otra manera de expresar la idea porque son verbos defectivos, esto es que no se conjugan en determinados tiempos y personas.


----------



## rocstar

Hola fernando el casir:
¿ Leíste esto ?:
*la primera persona del presente de indicativo es sé (y no **http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/images/bolaspa.gif**</IMG>sepo); así pues, se dirá Sé a sal (‘tengo sabor salado’) *de igual forma que se dice _Sé matemáticas _(‘tengo conocimientos matemáticos’

Es lo que está plasmado en el DRAE la máxima autoridad en diccionarios del español.....así que la conjugación de ese verbo ya está dada y no hay nada que inventar, solamente hay que saber investigar y usar el español como es.
Rocstar


----------



## fernando el casir

Mi estimado Rocstar: Disiento con la "Máxima Autoridad" y contigo. Sé, en el sentido de tener sabor a algo, no existe, simplemente porque nadie lo utiliza. El simple hecho de tener más de 30 opiniones sobre un simple presente del indicativo del verbo saber en esa acepción es prueba contundente. La gente ha sancionado su inexistencia y ya que de investigar se trata, tratá de encontrar alguna pieza literaria donde lo usen, porque yo no encontré ninguna.


----------



## rocstar

Hola fernando:
Siento que difieras pero eso no cambia que dicha conjugación exista, que sea común o no es otra cosa. Más que nada dije lo que dije porque tú escribiste: _Hay que buscar *otra* manera de expresar la idea porque son verbos defectivos, esto es que no se conjugan en determinados tiempos y personas._
Lo contenido en el DRAE no deja lugar a dudas de cuál conjugación usar, si no te gusta ya es cuestión personal, pero de que existe, existe.
Saludos.
Rocstar


----------

